# Full list of arguments for "make"



## bsdmonk (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everybody,
there are some very useful arguments for "make" that I know of:

```
$ make showconfig
$ make all-depends-list
$ make build-depends-list
$ make fetch-required-list
```
Now I'd need a complete list with all possible arguments.
Ideally this list would include a nice description for each argument,
so I can e.g. find out the difference between make-all-depends-list and build-depends-list.

Hope to find some help here.

Regards,
bsdmonk

PS: "man make" didn't help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2010)

Those arguments are only valid for the ports system, they are not 'standard'. That's why there's nothing in the make man pages about this.

You can find them all when you read through the /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.* files. There are also quite a lot mentioned in the ports(7) manpage.


----------



## avilla@ (Apr 27, 2010)

run `$ sed -En 's/^([[:alnum:]_-]*):([^=].*|$)/\1/p' /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk | sort -u` and you'll get all the available make targets for the ports system. OBVIOUSLY you're not supposed to test all of them (e.g. you don't want to run `$ make do-install`): you should read what they do in that same file


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 27, 2010)

@ avilla@

Excellent!
I was kind of overwhelmed when I had a look at that mk files :OOO


----------

